# i3-2100 VS q6600 OC



## Fraggerick (23. Oktober 2011)

So meine Jünger 

Ich hatte das "Vergnügen" meinen alt-ehrwürdigen q6600 @ 3200mhz gegen einen i3-2100 anrennen zu lassen.

beide Systeme waren mit 4 gb ram (einmal 1333er ddr3 und einmal 800er ddr2) einer samsung F3 platte und win7 64bit. (das vom quad nicht ganz tau frisch, so schlimm wirds aber nicht sein, das im i3 niegel nagel neu drauf)

als grafikadapter steckte in beiden eine gtx480 AMP! (wobei ein sharkoon 460w netzteil locker für die karte und den i3 reicht.)

Getestet habe ich in der auflösung 1680x1050 die anwendungen:

unigin heaven 2.5 (einmal mit alles in maximum und einmal mit eher gemäßten filterings)
3dmark11 (in der kostenlosen version)
furmark 1.9.1
passmark7
cpumark7



heaven 2.5	  ..............         706	..................725
3dmark	     ...............   p3983	.............p4815
furmark 1.9.1	........3385p	............3524
passmark	      ........ 1602,8	...........1753
cpumark	    ..........   4042,4	..................4066
heaven 2.5 low	........... 1004	.............1108


links der quad, rechts der dualcore.

meine interpretation:
zum einen: die neuen i3-dualcores sind unglaublich flink!
zum anderen: wenn die i3 zum daddeln reichen (und das tun sie laut tests) dann reicht ein 4 jahre alter quad mit ordentlich megaherzen auch noch zum daddeln!

wenn ich mir das so angucke, dann ist da die grafikkarte der "flaschenhals"... und das ist immerhin eine gtx480 AMP!

zum vergleich hier mal ein link: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600 Processor,ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 score: P6654 3DMarks

und die bilder von meinem test im anhang. die mehr-punkte werden nicht durch ein mehr an grafikleistung gemacht (also sind sowohl der i3 als auch der q6600 kein limit für die gtx) sondern durch ein mehr an rechenpower der CPU bei den cpu-tests...

wie dem auch sei, ich hatte die hardware grad da und hatte zeit übrig... und ich wollte wissen, was mein rechner noch kann 

ggf findets ja wer spannend.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

naja, es gibt halt ein paar Spiele, die sehr von nem Quad profitieren. Die ganzen Benches, die Du gemacht hast, können das meines Wissens allesamt nicht mitbeachten ^^   wobei halt ein guter Dualcore durch seinen (effektiven) Takt viel ausgleichen kann - nicht umsonst haben viele einen der ersten Quadcores von Intel gekaut und bis zu GTA 4 rein gar nichts davon gehabt, im Gegenteil: ein damals gleichteurer Dualcore war bei fast allen Spielen die bessere Wahl


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich hab halt immer den vergleich gesucht: q6600 gegen i3-2100... man hat halt kein geld, da erst auf den i3 aufrüsten und dsann später auf den i5/i7 wäre da ja schonmal was feines.

dummerweise waren alle benchmarks wo die cpus verglichen wurden realitäts fern. also der q6600 mit standart takt.

ich wage aber zu behaupten das in 80% der spiele-rechner der q6600 nicht mit 2,4ghz läuft 

das der q6600 klar vom i3 abgeledert wird ist logisch.

wenn der q6600 aber auf 3,2 läuft lohnt sich der wechsel auf den i3 nicht. (sooo viele spiele die wirklich von 4 kernen massiv profitieren gibts ja auch nicht...)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Oktober 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> dummerweise waren alle benchmarks wo die cpus verglichen wurden realitäts fern. also der q6600 mit standart takt.
> 
> ich wage aber zu behaupten das in 80% der spiele-rechner der q6600 nicht mit 2,4ghz läuft


 
Natürlich ist 2,4 GHz der gebenchte Standardtakt - sonst müßte man bei Benchmarks ALLE getesteten CPUs & Grafikkarten übertakten.

Und da jede CPU und GPU andere Taktgrenzen hat und auch die Garantie beim Overclocking verloren geht (theoretisch - ich weiß ) wäre das absolut unrealistisch.


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Oktober 2011)

ja, bei fast jeder cpu stimmt das ja auch... nur der q6600 wird halt, gerade von spielern, fast nie mit 2,4ghz betrieben. (bzw wurde nur desswegen gekauft, weil der so gut OC geht) mit dem bekommen auch nicht profis mit luftkühlung fast garantiert 3,2 hin. fast jeder spieler kauft den x3 ja auch, um mindestens zu versuchen einen x4 draus zu machen 

 wie dem auch sei: wer so interessiert in hardware ist, das er sich überlegt, ob er seinen q6600 (quad) gegen einen i3 (dual) tauschen will, dessen q6600 läuft auch nimmer auf 2,4ghz.


----------

